# Rolf Contact Information



## glenmal (Jan 17, 2005)

Contraryto previous postings, Rolf is now very responsive to e-mail. Early scheduling is recommended. He was busy on our arrival date.

+49 171-82 514 92 Phone number
[email protected]


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Excellent! I'm glad he heeded my advice...I basically pleaded with him to check email more often as it was the best form of communication! Glad to hear he is now responding to everyone. He is a heckuva nice man.

Here is my original post regarding Rolf:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=99196&highlight=35


----------



## caveatesq (Jun 23, 2005)

I emailed him yesterday and already got a response. Has anyone asked Rolf if he's willing to do the reverse drive from Harms to the airport?


----------



## arnolds (Dec 21, 2001)

caveatesq said:


> I emailed him yesterday and already got a response. Has anyone asked Rolf if he's willing to do the reverse drive from Harms to the airport?


Yep, he can do that to.


----------



## ATC BMW (May 25, 2005)

Looks like reading your e-mail is good for business. He is picking me up 8/24.


----------



## Athos (May 20, 2005)

caveatesq said:


> I emailed him yesterday and already got a response. Has anyone asked Rolf if he's willing to do the reverse drive from Harms to the airport?


Why do that? Harms has a fixed price arrangement with cab companies of 32 Euros to the airport. They'll call the cab for you and it will be there quickly.


----------



## caveatesq (Jun 23, 2005)

Athos said:


> Why do that? Harms has a fixed price arrangement with cab companies of 32 Euros to the airport. They'll call the cab for you and it will be there quickly.


Can they arrange for a cab if I drop off my car on Sunday when they are closed?


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Athos said:


> Why do that? Harms has a fixed price arrangement with cab companies of 32 Euros to the airport. They'll call the cab for you and it will be there quickly.


Hmmm, I don't recall such a set price but to be honest, I do not recall what we paid the cab to get to the airport from Harms. 30ish does sound about right, though. Maybe we gave the guy 40...I don't recall.


----------



## daoushy (Jul 31, 2005)

*Tip included?*

I understand the Rolf's fee is 35E. The question is, is that it or should I tip him above that? :dunno:


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

I say that is your call but I don't know the custom in Germany. I did not tip him when he picked me up at the airport and dropped us at the delivery center. However, I did tip the taxi driver who picked us up at Harms and took us to the airport...but we were in "get rid of the Euros" mode at that time....


----------



## daoushy (Jul 31, 2005)

any one have a picture of Rolf? I understnad that he would wait for me in the terminal with a sign that has my name, correct? 

But it would be much easier if I know how he looks like.... If no one has it, I will take a picture of him when I get there and post it for futere EDers, if he doesn't mind...


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

daoushy said:


> I understand the Rolf's fee is 35E. The question is, is that it or should I tip him above that? :dunno:


Tip not really necessary. He is a private driver and keeps the entire 35,- EUR.

You can of course add to the 35,- if you feel he went beyond what is called for.

Tipping is not as prevalent in the BRD as the U.S.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

daoushy said:


> any one have a picture of Rolf? I understnad that he would wait for me in the terminal with a sign that has my name, correct?
> 
> But it would be much easier if I know how he looks like.... If no one has it, I will take a picture of him when I get there and post it for futere EDers, if he doesn't mind...


Rolf is an older gentleman, thinning sandy-brown hair, wheres glasses, slender, maybe 5' 10". Don't worry, there will be an easel propped up outside the door with a huge roundel on it with an arrow below pointing to his general direction. You'll be fine! :thumbup:

Oh, and I'm sure Rolf wouldn't mind a little pic....


----------



## daoushy (Jul 31, 2005)

*FYI . Rolf is on vacation.. I'll take a cab then*

Dear SHADY,

I am sorry to inform you, that on this date I will be in holidays in Mallorca (20.9.- 28.9.).

I recommend to take a taxi. It will cost you ***8364;15 more, but with the S-train and the change into the Underground train you would need for the 40km dinstance = 2h drive! The taxi needs = 4o minutes.

Please let me know, in case you need more information. I am working for BMW AG since 1967.

Truly yours

RORA assistance BMW ROLF R.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

daoushy said:


> Dear SHADY,


who is shady?


----------



## EHeath (Jul 7, 2005)

daoushy said:


> ED 9/22/05... Munich -> Zurich -> Geneva -> Vinice -> French Riviera.. Then Cairo, Egypt without my Bimmer Flying AirFrance in Business class .. cost $110 + ton of miles


Isn't it a bit much to list AirFrance in Business Class in your sig... after all, it's not like it's first class or anything. Business class is usually pax with upgrades and miles.

Sounds like agreat itinerary though.

Cheers.
Edward


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

EHeath said:


> Isn't it a bit much to list AirFrance in Business Class in your sig... after all, it's not like it's first class or anything. Business class is usually pax with upgrades and miles.


Nothing compares to Flagship Suites up front (AA flights to LHR). Essentially almost a private room with desk. ottoman, great bed.


----------



## daoushy (Jul 31, 2005)

Jspira said:


> who is shady?


I'm Shady, that is my first name


----------



## daoushy (Jul 31, 2005)

EHeath said:


> Isn't it a bit much to list AirFrance in Business Class in your sig... after all, it's not like it's first class or anything. Business class is usually pax with upgrades and miles.
> 
> Sounds like agreat itinerary though.
> 
> ...


Yes, it is a bit much... I'm just too excited about it that's all ... Will take it off in a few days after its normal to me.. Hope you don't mind...

Tried First class, would only cost me 10K more miles which I have... But no availability :thumbdwn:


----------



## dsbmw (Jul 28, 2004)

daoushy said:


> any one have a picture of Rolf? I understnad that he would wait for me in the terminal with a sign that has my name, correct?
> 
> But it would be much easier if I know how he looks like.... If no one has it, I will take a picture of him when I get there and post it for futere EDers, if he doesn't mind...


picture








Here is Rolf's picture.
His email is posted somewhere in these threads. He knows it is the prefered method for most people, but he's still getting used to regular access.

Postal Address:
BMW AG
80788 Munchen
Street Address:
Konstanzer Strasse 39

phone/fax: +49 89 354-3636
mobile: +49 171 8251492

A couple of comments. When it comes to traveling, I'm amongst the cheapest individuals and spare most expenses that many would consider essential. I've chosen to ride on the back of the $1 scooter out of the airport in Cambodia over the $10 taxi; cramp myself for two hours with five locals in a bush taxi for $2.5 crossing the border into Cameroon, rented a dilapidated junk from a hole in the wall business in Colombia over better known agencies and traveled the country side... I could go on for pages on how to save a buck or two in foreign places by quickly adapting to what the local population does, so why did I choose something so seemingly pecunious as having an agent pick me up at the airport to take me to the delivery center versus just taking public transportation?
Well, Rolf's fee of 35E is ridiculously low compared to a taxi. It barely covers the cost of gas, specially if he shows up in a 7 series as he did when he picked me up. He has easy access to fleet vehicles, so he tries to use them if he can. He's quasi-retired and only does this to supplement his pension and perhaps keep himself entertained. More formally, he does Costumer Service for VIPs from Africa and the Caribbean, but since he has free time, he also brings ED purchasers from the airport to the center, and if they want, he can give them a private tour of the factory. He's been with BMW since '67, so if he keeps to the subject, he can provide a wealth of information. 
You can still get to the center from the airport for less, but at about 10E for the circular route of the S/U-bahn there isn't much savings if there is more than one person in your party (I met up with my dad who had a recently operated knee so I was limiting the walking also). The train will also take at least an extra 40 min. so if you arrive in the afternoon as I did, you're cutting it close (I was scheduled to arrive at 1pm, but with some delays, I was by far, the last person at the delivery center, --I barely got to use my coupon for the cafe upstairs, as they were half-closing). You may save some time if you take the Luftansa shuttle to a bahn station as some have suggested, but then you haven't saved anything when you add the shuttle and the train. 
Lastly, Rolf is a very chatting person, and unlike a cab driver, he knows exactly why you are there. So he can answer some questions if you still have them, such as driving regulations, or the meaning of some signs on the road if you haven't spent much time in Europe before. I mentioned to him my subsequent drive to Koln that evening, and he was able to suggest a place to stop midpoint 300km away where I could sample some sausages at a particular festival taking place that week.
So if you don't get an answer by email, I would suggest you spend the extra buck on the phone call to Germany and reach him on his mobile, give him your date and flight number, and he'll let you know if he's available.


----------



## ploutos (Jun 23, 2005)

Oh Rolf is a great guy.. He is busy so cannot always commit to your plans, but he really makes every effort to pick you up.. In my case he picked us in 7 series (that topped 150m/hr). But 7 series or not, his help is highly recommended at least for anyone unfamiliar with Europe/Germany. Peace of mind.


----------



## Fuzzy1 (Jun 14, 2005)

*Rolf*

Rolf picked me up on Sunday Nov.14th at the airport for the ride to the Renaissance hotel. His fee...35 Euro. I gave Rolf 40 Euro and he refused the extra 5 Euro. The man is a true gentleman and I would highly recommend exploiting his services.

Since I was determined to be first at the delivery center on Monday, I anticipated leaving the hotel at 7:15 am (DC opens at 7:30 am). Rolf, after reviewing his schedule, picked me up at the hotel on Monday am and refused any Euros.

It appears everyone "wants to be first" as there were already 6 individuals ahead of me AND I WAS THERE AT 7:25 am. But the wait was not long and I was on the road at 9:30 am.

Finally, Rolf picked me up in a new European 745D. Nice touch :bigpimp:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Courtesy bump.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

It might be nice for the mod in here to stick this thread...hint, hint.... 

Rolf is a helluva nice man....


----------



## alanb1824 (Nov 27, 2005)

*does anyone have Rolf's email address ?*

I'm doing an ED on March 30th and would like to make arrangements with him


----------



## BringsMeWomen (Jan 10, 2006)

February here. Only a few weeks left. 

:wave: Hi Rolf!


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

alanb1824 said:


> I'm doing an ED on March 30th and would like to make arrangements with him


all the info you need is in the thread!


----------



## am_ver (Jul 12, 2005)

"Sometimes I get a big car from BMW AG and sometimes *I have to take my private MINI-Diesel. In the MINI, I can take 2 persons only with not too much luggage*! Please inform me in case you want me to come."

Just a note of caution; Rolf's email to me indicated that he could possibly show up in a MINI. We would be 2 of us; with bags for our 12 day trip. A mini would just not be able to hold the bags as he indicated.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

I was picked up in an X5 diesel last March. I guess it can vary. If he can't guarantee you a certain vehicle, at least he tells you for sure!


----------



## tomliu75 (Oct 28, 2005)

Rolf is a really nice guy. I told him I was coming on Jan 13 and was bring my snowboard equipment. He said no problem and picked me and my bro up in a 750.

Another couple doing ED happen to be on our plane and they hitch a ride with us. We wind up splitting the fare.


----------



## BringsMeWomen (Jan 10, 2006)




----------



## peschwartz61 (Jan 13, 2006)

*ED June 23*

I emailed Rolf about a possible pick up at Munich's RR station about noon on 23 June. He responded to me very quickly and unfortunately for me, he will be on vacation at that time. He was very cordial and wished me a wonderful vacation in Europe. I am very sorry that I won't be able to meet him as he seems to be a real gentleman.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Rolf Rox!


----------



## ET (Aug 25, 2005)

*No Stress European Delivery*

Rolf really is a great guy. He was very helpful during my recent ED. He was always on time, provided good local information and made my ED experience run very smoothly. I highly recomend you consider having Rolf help you with your ED.
Thanks again Rolf!!!


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

Mr. R. Raffelsieper, you e-mail mail box is full. E-mail to [email protected] bounced back


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Doh! Rolf is still new at this email stuff. He probably never deleted anything or did but it is just sitting in his trash can. Someone may need to call Rolf!


----------



## floodlight (Jan 23, 2006)

Over the past 3 days I've had a successful email exchange and coordination with Rolf. No bounced emails at all. I can't wait to meet him, he seems like such a nice fella.


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

Got e-mail from Rolf! Hi will be pick up me and my family in MUC!!! :thumbup:


----------



## fdkevin (Feb 5, 2006)

Thanks Rolf! Great service, Great info, Great tour, Anyone who calls on rolf's services will not be disapointed. He picked us up in a 7 series diesel.


Thanks Again.

Kevin

Pic of my wife and Rolf.


----------



## jaflaim (Jun 27, 2005)

Just got confirmation from Rolf that he will be picking us up at the airport on the 17th.  He is unable to take us to the delivery center on the 18th as he will be in Italy. He responded to email very quickly.


----------



## johnc_22 (Sep 14, 2004)

I traded a couple of emails with Rolf yesterday for a 3/30 pickup. I think he's just back from vacation.


----------



## jfulcher (Jan 12, 2007)

He was very quick getting back to me. Just don't forget 1) about the time difference and 2) he was on holiday (vacation)


----------



## mrrrkva1 (Dec 28, 2006)

I just wanted to Report a VERY good experience with Rolf. He is now back from Vacation, and will go out of his way to make everything right!


----------



## Uncle Walter (Feb 18, 2007)

*How "unresponsive" is he?*

I have just sent Rolf a message regarding a July pickup date. Any thoughts on the likelihood that I will hear a response?::dunno:


----------



## mjrunning (Oct 2, 2005)

I sent him emails last night and received almost an immediate response from him


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Uncle Walter said:


> I have just sent Rolf a message regarding a July pickup date. Any thoughts on the likelihood that I will hear a response?::dunno:


Sure, you should get a response no problem. Sometimes he takes a few days, but you have plenty of time.


----------



## jerezano66 (Jan 23, 2007)

I just received confirmation from Rolf that he will be meeting my wife and I at MUC and taking us to the delivery center. No ED experience is complete without Rolf.


----------



## enkur (Oct 12, 2006)

Hey Rolf, are you around man .. havent heard anything on my emails. Please reply. thanks,


----------



## cokaer (Sep 19, 2006)

Hey Rolf. You around?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Rolf visits Bimmerfest infrequently as he is very busy picking us up and driving us to Freimann or to Franz Josef Strauß Flughafen.

Bitte gedulden.

Please be patient. He will reply to your e-mail.

If he doesn´t in a few days, e-mail him again.


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

Jspira said:


> Rolf visits Bimmerfest infrequently as he is very busy picking us up and driving us to Freimann or to Franz Josef Strauß Flughafen.
> 
> Bitte gedulden.
> 
> ...


Oh, and Rolf takes vacation often. Like last year, he had 3 vacations.


----------



## shosan521 (Nov 14, 2006)

I e-mailed Rolf 2 days ago with a change in my flight info...haven't heard back and I'll be in Munich in a few hours...let's hope he got the info....


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

shosan521 said:


> I e-mailed Rolf 2 days ago with a change in my flight info...haven't heard back and I'll be in Munich in a few hours...let's hope he got the info....


I would call him, uh, RIGHT NOW before you depart just to be sure.


----------



## nekountze (Feb 13, 2007)

*ED on 5/23?*

Hi Rolf,

E-mailed you a couple of days ago, and want to make sure you can pick us up (at hotel, not airport) for early ED on 5/23. Looking forward to meeting you and the whole ED experience.

Sincerely,
Neely

PS - My wife thinks I'm nuts!


----------



## shosan521 (Nov 14, 2006)

Jspira said:


> I would call him, uh, RIGHT NOW before you depart just to be sure.


BMW AG called him up and needed him at the Dinglfing Plant. So, he couldn't make it with the old or new schedule. I ended up taking a taxi. 60e downtown, so Rolf would have been a bit better to the pocket. No worries though, I will meet the famous Rolf here in another hour when he comes to pick me up at my hotel to go to the EDC!

Matt


----------



## shosan521 (Nov 14, 2006)

*Another Pic of Rolf*

Just in case any of you are wondering what he looks like...

I've seen other pics on this thread, but figured I would post another just so people didn't have to go way back in the thread and find it.

In case you were wondering...he's the older whiter guy.


----------



## CarSwami (Oct 2, 2005)

Has anyone received a response from Rolf within the past week or so? I've sent him a couple of E-Mails in the past week but have not heard back from him. I'm not sure if he is not free to provide me with transportation, or whether he has not checked his E-Mail yet. Thanks.

CarSwami

4th May ED: E93, Montego Blue


----------



## Berchtesgaden (Apr 10, 2006)

I sent an email this weekend for a 2 April ED but have not heard back from Herr Raffelsieper... perhaps he is on an urlaub... :dunno:


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

I just called him. He was returning from a nice Ski holiday in Italy.

He is going to work on returning e-mails tonight.


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

Jspira said:


> I just called him. He was returning from a nice Ski holiday in Italy.
> 
> He is going to work on returning e-mails tonight.


Great service J! Thanks.

I start counting now:

Vacation #1.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

mason said:


> Vacation #1.


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## CarSwami (Oct 2, 2005)

Thanks Jspira.

CarSwami


----------



## chaslee (Dec 13, 2002)

AZ-BMW said:


> Rolf told me he is on holiday 5-15 February


Now isn't that Vacation #2?


----------



## chaslee (Dec 13, 2002)

If Rolf reads this, I hope he doesn't mind us kidding around. I think it is great that he can have this kind of vacation time. I am envious of and happy for him. Enjoy.


----------



## jerezano66 (Jan 23, 2007)

chaslee said:


> If Rolf reads this, I hope he doesn't mind us kidding around. I think it is great that he can have this kind of vacation time. I am envious of and happy for him. Enjoy.


+1


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

He won't mind.

He just told (via e-mail) me he was up until 1/4 to 3 making sure that all Bimmerfest VIPs received responses to their e-mails.


----------



## SC400 (Jan 21, 2007)

Jspira said:


> He won't mind.
> 
> He just told (via e-mail) me he was up until 1/4 to 3 making sure that all Bimmerfest VIPs received responses to their e-mails.


I have just PM'ed you. Thanks.


----------



## want_a_7 (Apr 4, 2006)

I just received an email from Rolf, he will not be available during my trip  (May 2nd), but is checking with an associate to see if he can pick us up. :thumbup:


----------



## SC400 (Jan 21, 2007)

Had a very pleasant conversation with Rolf. We're all set up for four trips with him in May. Looking forward to the whole experience.

Picking up May 9th. 2008 535xi, Titaniun Silver, Black Dakota, Step, CWP, PP, SP, Comfort Access, Rear Side Impact, Parking Distance Control, 18" Wheels, Prem Hi-Fi, Satellite Radio.

Now the wait!


----------



## mapezzul (Jun 14, 2005)

Thought Rolf was picking us up.... apparently not.... He just emailed me and said he could no longer do it he will be out of the country. So now I have a week to re-plan in both directions.:thumbdwn:


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

mapezzul said:


> Thought Rolf was picking us up.... apparently not.... He just emailed me and said he could no longer do it he will be out of the country. So now I have a week to re-plan in both directions.:thumbdwn:


Ask him if Peter can pick you up.


----------



## mapezzul (Jun 14, 2005)

Jspira said:


> Ask him if Peter can pick you up.


No can do.... not available.


----------



## jfulcher (Jan 12, 2007)

mapezzul said:


> Thought Rolf was picking us up.... apparently not.... He just emailed me and said he could no longer do it he will be out of the country. So now I have a week to re-plan in both directions.:thumbdwn:


Taxi? :dunno:


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

S1/S8 can. They have a new driver every 15 minutes.


----------



## mapezzul (Jun 14, 2005)

mason said:


> S1/S8 can. They have a new driver every 15 minutes.


I think I am going to need a taxi.... my better half can not walk that far currently with a bum knee.....


----------



## want_a_7 (Apr 4, 2006)

Just recieved a confirmation that Peter can pick us up on 5/2, thanks for your help in setting that up Rolf!


----------



## fszatko (Dec 18, 2006)

How is everyone contacting Rolf? I've emailed him 4 times at the email address listed in this topic. No replies over the past 3 weeks. What gives? Any ideas? I'm looking for May 4th and 13th transport.


----------



## OC 335i (Oct 5, 2006)

Fszatko, he took a little while to reply back to me but he did eventually reply. I think he recently got back from somewhere and was catching up to emails. You may want to call him as others suggested.


----------



## alen (Jan 31, 2007)

Rolf is everywhere in Europe. Saw him at the Factory Tour, HARMS and at the MUC Airport. 

He's a superman.


----------



## AZ-BMW (Dec 16, 2006)

OC 335i said:


> Fszatko, he took a little while to reply back to me but he did eventually reply. I think he recently got back from somewhere and was catching up to emails. You may want to call him as others suggested.


He was on personal holiday for ~2 weeks, but is back now


----------



## Stephenp76 (Apr 13, 2007)

Rolf will be picking me up for my X3 ED in June. He responded very quickly to me and I looking forward to meeting him.
Thanks for the information!


----------



## Alfred G (Apr 1, 2007)

rich8566 said:


> I am doing an August ED and I'd like to have Rolf do the driving. However, my family will be joining me - yup, all 5 of us. Any thoughts on whether Rolf could accomodate ALL of us?


Doesn't the new X5 have an extra passenger bench in the back? Perhaps he can get one of those?


----------



## pilotcw (Mar 29, 2007)

When booking a pickup with Rolf from the airport, how much time should you allow yourself to get through customs and immigrations?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

pilotcw said:


> When booking a pickup with Rolf from the airport, how much time should you allow yourself to get through customs and immigrations?


 5 min. I have rarely encountered a line in immigration (Paß control).

This also depends on whether you are going through the EU or non-EU line for passport control. The non-EU line might take longer.

Customs - unless you are stopped or go through the red zone instead of the green zone - is just like any other modern European airport.


----------



## SC400 (Jan 21, 2007)

Jspira said:


> 5 min. I have rarely encountered a line in immigration (Paß control).
> 
> This also depends on whether you are going through the EU or non-EU line for passport control. The non-EU line might take longer.
> 
> Customs - unless you are stopped or go through the red zone instead of the green zone - is just like any other modern European airport.


What are the EU and non-EU lines?. How do you know which one to select? Also what are the red and green zones? Sorry for the simplistic questions.


----------



## AZ-BMW (Dec 16, 2006)

pilotcw said:


> When booking a pickup with Rolf from the airport, how much time should you allow yourself to get through customs and immigrations?


Rolf just dropped me off last Friday at the Munich Airport. He came in with me to help navigate the checkin lines; and that day they were very long because some convention had just ended. He pointed me to the self-checkin machines, got the tickets, checked the luggage and was on my way in ~15 minutes to Paß control, customs and security.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

SC400 said:


> What are the EU and non-EU lines?. How do you know which one to select? Also what are the red and green zones? Sorry for the simplistic questions.


EU line is for EU citizens
non-EU, well you get that...

Red and green
Depends on whether you have goods to declare or not (green means go :angel


----------



## pilotcw (Mar 29, 2007)

What time does the delivery center open? My flight arrives at 05:55am.


----------



## bimmer_fam (Apr 16, 2007)

I beleive their hours are 7:30 AM - 3:30 PM (Mon - Fri)

http://www.bmwusa.com/bmwexperience/EuropeanDelivery/dropoff.htm


----------



## OC 335i (Oct 5, 2006)

Anyone get any odd emails from Rolf lately? He sent me one email saying "Hi Steven, I can't pick you up..." Well, this is alarming but my name isn't Steven. He had previously confirmed my email. I emailed him back and I got a blank email from him. Hopefully I hear back from him soon as I leave on the 9th.


----------



## jfulcher (Jan 12, 2007)

You should try to call him.


----------



## OC 335i (Oct 5, 2006)

Yeah, I figure I'll give him a day or so to get back to me. I can't call International from work, plus it's not a good hour right now in Munich.


----------



## amnesiac (Jul 19, 2006)

OC 335i said:


> Anyone get any odd emails from Rolf lately? He sent me one email saying "Hi Steven, I can't pick you up..." Well, this is alarming but my name isn't Steven. He had previously confirmed my email. I emailed him back and I got a blank email from him. Hopefully I hear back from him soon as I leave on the 9th.


Huh, sounds like it may have been intended for me. I'll email him and see what's up.


----------



## britinva (Mar 7, 2007)

I confirmed a pickup with Rolf for June 24th on 4/22 - so he's out there.


----------



## OC 335i (Oct 5, 2006)

He just confirmed my pickup so apparently he has to get to Steven, whoever that is.


----------



## pilotcw (Mar 29, 2007)

Confirmation with Rolf on July 20th!


----------



## nekountze (Feb 13, 2007)

*small gift for Rolf*

Could anyone who has met Rolf please indicated his approximate shirt size, please. Bringing over a momento for him for our pickup later this month.

Cheers,
Neely


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

nekountze said:


> Could anyone who has met Rolf please indicated his approximate shirt size, please. Bringing over a momento for him for our pickup later this month.
> 
> Cheers,
> Neely


Gosh, neck and sleeve size is always hard to guess. He's taller than me but I would guess his neck size is slightly smaller (I am a 16 in U.S sizes) and I wear a 33 sleeve and I would guess he is at least a 34.

But I am guessing. Only his tailor knows for sure.


----------



## nekountze (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re-worded question...*



nekountze said:


> Could anyone who has met Rolf please indicated his approximate shirt size, please. Bringing over a momento for him for our pickup later this month.
> 
> Cheers,
> Neely


I'm really talking medium, large, or XL (or XXL like me). Anyone know Rolf's approximate size?

Thanks in advance,
Neely


----------



## nekountze (Feb 13, 2007)

*Rolf the best...*

Rolf was waiting to pick us up today at 8:00 am at MUC and if you can keep up with the constant flow of info from him at that hour (it's like 2:am to us, remember) you will learn alot of details about what to see, what not to miss, and how to get around Munich. In addition, he is a genuinely great guy. Rolf took us to our old town Hotel Torbrau, came inside and briefed us with the city map, and was a total pleasure to deal with in every way. He will take us to our ED on Wendsday am, and I could not be happier with my initial BMW experience with Rolf - the only way to go if you do ED. Rolf is a great introduction to Munich and BMW, and I highly recommend contacting him. Cheers, Neely


----------



## stressdoc (Jul 14, 2005)

It might be time for an apprentice -- seems like ED has gotten very popular!


----------



## fabby (Feb 4, 2006)

If you have the opportunity to meet Rolf and use his services, you will be very pleased. I was able to meet Rolf and his buddy Peter when we arrived in Munich and they really do go out of their way to make you feel special. They are very classy people. 

Rolf even followed up with me to make sure everything went ago after my drop off.:thumbup:


----------



## nekountze (Feb 13, 2007)

*Thank You Rolf for introducing us to BMW and Munich!*

At the delivery center, we finally have to say goodby to our new friend Rolf. His guidance and outstanding introduction to Munich are a true asset to both BMW and Bimmerfest. Good luck Rolf, - we cannot wait until our next bimmer delivery. Neely and Mary


----------



## eurrutia (Nov 2, 2006)

*ED ,ROLF EXP. missing rubber mats*

had a great ed, experience, Rolf was great. great travel weather during february in our m.blue 550 w sp
and all the extras. rubber mats were missing at delivery to dealer.
now, if my car would brake properly!

eu


----------



## 60584 (Sep 20, 2006)

Just got confirmed with Rolf for July 3 9:50AM Airport to Hotel. Wonderful.


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

fabby said:


> If you have the opportunity to meet Rolf and use his services, you will be very pleased. I was able to meet Rolf and his buddy Peter when we arrived in Munich and they really do go out of their way to make you feel special. They are very classy people.
> 
> Rolf even followed up with me to make sure everything went ago after my drop off.:thumbup:


Rolf will be "working" when we arrive, but has made arrangements for Peter to meet us. Anyone been "hosted' by Peter?


----------



## jasjr1023 (Apr 27, 2007)

Just got back this week from taking delivery of my new 3281 convertible. Used Rolf to pick up from Hotel Excelsior to EDP, took me from Harms back to hotel, and then picked me up the next morning to go to the airport. Probably was one highlight of complete trip. He is very reasonable, needs the money ( just took Cuban wife and has 5 yr. old son) and is probably in early 60's. You will love being with him Stays booked well ahead, so plan early.


----------



## footballer (Mar 12, 2007)

Is Rolf still doing pickups? I emailed twice but no response. Used [email protected]


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

footballer said:


> Is Rolf still doing pickups? I emailed twice but no response. Used [email protected]


Yes. It took a couple days for me to hear back. (Apparently he couldn't meet us due to a work scheduling, but was checking to see if his associate Peter was available before reporting back.)


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

footballer said:


> Is Rolf still doing pickups? I emailed twice but no response. Used [email protected]


He also takes a lot of vacations. He travels like 3~4 times a year.


----------



## rpettit (Jun 17, 2007)

Is Rolf still doing this? I am looking for someone in August to pick me up?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

rpettit said:


> Is Rolf still doing this? I am looking for someone in August to pick me up?


Ja, of course! He loves picking up Bimmerfest members.


----------



## cvb (May 10, 2006)

Rolf is getting me in August


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

He is picking us up in September  Just got the email a couple of days ago.


----------



## ger3sf (Feb 3, 2004)

Rolf was easy to spot with his Bimmerfest t-shirt and his push scooter.

And if you ask real nice, he'll show you what a 7-series diesel can do on the A9.


----------



## hotrod2448 (Jun 2, 2007)

I tried to book him for Sept. 8th but, I guess I'm too late or he doesn't work on Saturdays.
Does anyone know of a similar car service?


----------



## mdurnwald (Apr 12, 2007)

Rolf was great!

He picked us up last Monday evening (6/18) & took us to our hotel. He came in & gave us suggested places for the evening & told us the best way to get around (on the Ubahn).

The next morning he picked us up & took us to the delivery center. He came in & had breakfast with us (he gets to eat for free!). He then suggested a more scenic route to Florence. He also gave us directions to the nearest BMW dealer to buy stuff and to an "ADAC" store across the street (to get the Austrian vignette and maps).

Two thumbs up! :thumbup::thumbup:

Mike


----------



## cvb (May 10, 2006)

he's getting me on a saturday
:dunno:



hotrod2448 said:


> I tried to book him for Sept. 8th but, I guess I'm too late or he doesn't work on Saturdays.
> Does anyone know of a similar car service?


----------



## ger3sf (Feb 3, 2004)

hotrod2448 said:


> I tried to book him for Sept. 8th but, I guess I'm too late or he doesn't work on Saturdays.
> Does anyone know of a similar car service?


Rolf picked us up at MUC on a Sunday. Maybe he will be away on holiday on that day.


----------



## hotrod2448 (Jun 2, 2007)

He must have a prior engagement then. He did say that he would keep our info and if something changed to where he could pick us up he would be in touch. Seems like a very nice fellow.


----------



## AZ-BMW (Dec 16, 2006)

pilotcw said:


> Scheduled a pickup with rolf 2 months ago. Is it necessary to reconfirm with him?


I had 2 trip appointments scheduled and confirmed by E-Mail with Rolf and as my trip departure time approached I followed up with him and he said he couldn't support one of them (ie, good thing I followed-up). At least he helped me with the important trip (MADA to the Airport at 8:30am).


----------



## debmwed (Jul 16, 2007)

Polly,
Oh yes, definitely getting excited! I was away for a few days and was expecting to have an email from Rolf this morning when I checked. Unfortunately, I haven't heard back from him yet. I'll give it another day or so and try again. 

PS
Full disclosure.....debmwed is; de (Delaware) bmw (obvious) ed (European Delivery). In other words..."I'm a man, baby"! See what happens when a guy with little creativity tries to get fancy with his screen name?!?!?


----------



## PollyBoston (Apr 5, 2007)

**

Debmw, be patient, I'm sure you'll hear from Rolf soon. I got an email from him this morning.


----------



## debmwed (Jul 16, 2007)

Polly,
Finally heard from Rolf. Bad news though, he's not available to pick up my family. Guess we'll take a taxi or perhaps request someone from the hotel (King's First Class) to pick us up.


----------



## dipsite (Apr 30, 2007)

Hey - I'm reaching MUC on 08/16 and picking up the same day. I had sent multiple emails and spoke to Rolf but he did not confirm yet. I want to be patient but I had been trying to get a written confirmation for a week now. What are my other options if I donet hear from Rolf? Polly doing a trip to the airport? 
Also, I know Polly is picking up on 08/16, anyone else? Lets celebrate on 08/16??


----------



## duffy1818 (Jul 2, 2007)

*Rolf*

Rolf first said yes to me then two weeks later it turned out he could not help us as he will be on a Holiday.

Are there any other contacts for transport?

Thanks


----------



## DCJAX (May 21, 2007)

duffy1818 said:


> Rolf first said yes to me then two weeks later it turned out he could not help us as he will be on a Holiday.
> 
> Are there any other contacts for transport?
> 
> Thanks


Same deal with me (aug 2), I figure I'll just grab a regular taxi? :dunno:


----------



## dipsite (Apr 30, 2007)

Finally heard back from Rolf. He will be picking me up at MUC on 08/16 and driving straight to the delivery center.


----------



## Rolf-BMW (Aug 16, 2005)

Dear bimmerfest guests,

Please be informed, that I cannot reply to your mails and cannot accomodate your request during my holidays from:

Aug. 16 to Sept. 8 + Sept. 19 to Oct. 4 2007

Kind regards
ROLF RAFFELSIEPER


----------



## spurdy (Mar 23, 2005)

*Peter*

As Rolf was unable to pick me up for the ED of my 535i, he was kind enough to refer me to his associate, Peter. Peter was waiting for us at the airport when we arrived, and he was such a nice guy, and so helpful, that we had him pick us up at our Munich hotel at 4:00 am when we flew home. I would highly recommend Peter - if Rolf cannot assist you, I'm sure he'll refer you to Peter.


----------



## 92bmw325is (Mar 13, 2007)

Has anyone try to contact Rolf in the last few days? I cannot get him to respond my email at all...


----------



## mjc44 (Mar 5, 2007)

Try looking up two posts in this thread.


----------



## cosmos (Jan 18, 2002)

I sent him a few emails before he went on Holiday. I have not heard back.


----------



## bb987 (Aug 15, 2007)

i sent him an email 2 days ago as well and haven't heard back either...???


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

*Rolf is in the house*

Rolf is back in Munich from holiday. I just spoke with him.

He is trying to catch up on all e-mails.


----------



## Mr.F1 Fan (Sep 8, 2006)

JSpira said:


> Rolf is back in Munich from holiday. I just spoke with him.
> 
> He is trying to catch up on all e-mails.


Poor guy is probably really busy with the Welt opening. I sent him an email a week ago and didn't hear back. I just sent a follow-up since one of my/his passengers will be 7 months pregnant. I want to be sure I have her covered with a warm welcome to Germany....and a comfortable ride to the hotel.

Now I feel bad after reading this......I guess he'll get back to me in due time. Sometimes I'm just too impatient. I guess I'm just excited...only one more week!


----------



## Nic3quik (Jan 3, 2005)

I got a 4 word sentence response from him. Don't worry he is checking them all and responding. lol


----------



## cosmos (Jan 18, 2002)

Got email from him. On my night 23 October he is not availble, but Peter is.


----------



## joev62 (Aug 15, 2007)

Rolf just confirmed with me for the morning of 9 Nov. Guess he is back in business.


----------



## twtioi (Apr 8, 2007)

*Rolf is MIA*

I have tried to get a response from Rolf for over 3 weeks about my Oct 22nd arrival....no word after 3 emails, I was looking forward to meeting him but I guess the Welt opening is taking him away from us....for a while. Anyhow, I will make other plans,no big deal.


----------



## MrBones (Oct 26, 2007)

yeah-he quoted me 50 also for June pick-up


----------



## Speed_Addict (Dec 9, 2007)

Just was picked up by Rolf yesterday - worth every Euro. Quite the gentleman and exceedingly helpful. We brough him a gift of smoked salmon from Seattle.


----------



## philorock (Mar 8, 2008)

*current cost from airport to munich*

just got a recent price quote from rolf:

45 euros from airport to welt
50 euros from airport to city (10km. further)

he is very responsive with email.

hope this is helpful.


----------



## lexiea (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi - new here and planning European delivery in late June. Saw this thread and thought I would use Rolf for transportation after all the great reviews here. Unfortunately I have e-mailed him several times and gotten this message each time:

<<< 550 <[email protected]> Benutzer hat zuviele Mails auf dem Server. / User has too many messages on the server.
550 <[email protected]>... User unknown

Thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## Balthazar_B (Mar 3, 2007)

lexiea said:


> Hi - new here and planning European delivery in late June. Saw this thread and thought I would use Rolf for transportation after all the great reviews here. Unfortunately I have e-mailed him several times and gotten this message each time:
> 
> <<< 550 <[email protected]> Benutzer hat zuviele Mails auf dem Server. / User has too many messages on the server.
> 550 <[email protected]>... User unknown
> ...


See http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=282249.


----------



## ahimanic (Nov 15, 2007)

I got the same error message too but Rolf did respond to my email so I think he's coming around to it. Keep trying!


----------



## Texas-Bimmer (Apr 18, 2008)

My pickup is May 23rd. Rolf can't make it but his friend Mike is willing: 50E.


----------



## Edhermosa (Jan 7, 2008)

Just sent Rolf an email requesting airport pickup to hotel on July 4th and hotel pickup and transport to Welt on July 5th. Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## ed2008 (Jun 17, 2007)

I have e-mailed him a couple of times with no response. Do you just keep sending them, or wait? How long do most of you wait to hear back from him?


----------



## Edhermosa (Jan 7, 2008)

Rolf answered me next day (5/11) to confirm availability for my pickup date of 7/4. Also included alot of helpful info in his email. Just give him some time.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Rolf advises he is catching up on e-mail now that his Internet service has been fixed.

One customer was a no-show yesterday however. If you need to make a change, please let Rolf know if possible. (Given the state of technology today, making an international phone call is no longer a challenge, even when away from home.)


----------



## ed2008 (Jun 17, 2007)

*e-mail address still the same?*



JSpira said:


> Rolf advises he is catching up on e-mail now that his Internet service has been fixed.
> 
> One customer was a no-show yesterday however. If you need to make a change, please let Rolf know if possible. (Given the state of technology today, making an international phone call is no longer a challenge, even when away from home.)


Is his e-mail address still the same as the first post lists on this thread? I've e-mailed a couple of times with no response.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

ed2008 said:


> Is his e-mail address still the same as the first post lists on this thread? I've e-mailed a couple of times with no response.


Ja, no change.


----------



## valeram (Oct 18, 2006)

I emailed him late last week and he responded back yeserday, Sunday. He will pick us up on July 5 at around 10ish in the morning and he will drop us off on the Welt. He will also pick us up at around 6:00 AM at the King's Hotel on the 10th of July to be transported back to the Munich Airport. He even suggested that he will come with us inside the delivery area to give us some hint and advice. I am looking forward in meeting him.


----------



## brew99 (Apr 27, 2008)

Looks like Rolf is back on top of his emails. I emailed him late last night and received a response this AM. He did not confirm our pick-up but advised he will get back to me shortly.


----------



## cha777 (Sep 19, 2006)

I sent Rolf an email during his outage. I resent it after 10 days with no reply and he quickly responded saying that he was glad that I resent as he did not get the original. Now to tidy-up the rest of my plans.....


----------



## ed2008 (Jun 17, 2007)

*No reply from Rolf*

I've triple checked that I have the address correct per the original, e-mail him four times over the last two weeks, but still have no response from him. Three times I've given him our flight , arrival and destination info. Is there something else I need to do? :dunno:


----------



## vernonpat (Jun 20, 2007)

I emailed Rolf on 06/04 and received a response from him on 06/05.


----------



## ed2008 (Jun 17, 2007)

*[email protected]*



vernonpat said:


> I emailed Rolf on 06/04 and received a response from him on 06/05.


Is this where you sent the e-mail?


----------



## vernonpat (Jun 20, 2007)

ed2008 said:


> Is this where you sent the e-mail?


Yes


----------



## travelinman53 (Jun 4, 2008)

Rolf didn't reply to our email requesting transportation either. Alternatively, we contacted Sigrid Aniol who was able to meet us and take us to the Welt. If you need transportation and Rolf isn't available contact [email protected] via email, or her mobile #49 171 45 75 416. She has our highest recommendation.


----------



## 528iDC (Mar 29, 2008)

If you decide to use a cab in Munchen - first check with Rolf! I recently completed an ED trip about a two weeks ago and Rolf really helped start the trip on a good note. Even though the U/S Bahn are available, after flying 9 hours, it is easier to have Rolf greet you at the airport and take you right to your destination. Also, he gives great suggestions on traveling throughout Europe. 

I highly recommend using Rolf while in Munchen.


----------



## Rolf-BMW (Aug 16, 2005)

*BMW/ED * using normal taxi*



travelinman53 said:


> Rolf didn't reply to our email requesting transportation either. Alternatively, we contacted Sigrid Aniol who was able to meet us and take us to the Welt. If you need transportation and Rolf isn't available contact [email protected] via email, or her mobile #49 171 45 75 416. She has our highest recommendation.


ATTENTION! 
All mails I receive will be answered, or will receive an interim reply!
Since a very long time I seperated myself from the o.m. taxi-company Aniol, due to some unpleasant esperiences in the past! Use it on you own risk.
If you don't need my service, you can take for a higher amount any taxi. There are always waiting a lot at the airport.
I shall always be at your service!
ROLF RAFFELSIEPER * RORA assistance BMW


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

Mrs. Poc and I enjoyed using Rolf's services for pick up from MUC airport, partial luggage drop off at the Welt on a Sunday and then pick up from Harms on our return to Munich Airport heading home. 

Rolf is a great fellow who will share his knowledge without reservation. Most pleasant and helpful, he picked us just outside MUC customs and immediately took over our luggage, a great help after our long flight. At drop off, he walked us and our luggage in the terminal, all the time giving us a guided tour and even helped us check in. 

We made arrangements with Rolf about 6 weeks before our trip and found his replies to our inquiry timely and concise. It may take a couple of days, but he will reply. His services and amiable character were well above and beyond our expectations! With our highest recommendations, we very much look forward to using his services on our next ED :thumbup: 

Thank you Rolf!


----------



## mookjohnson (Aug 5, 2005)

I emailed Rolf last month regarding a July 12th pick up. He immediately emailed me back and told me he was unavailable, but his friend Peter, who works for BMW, is available to pick me up. His cost is 45 euro, and he drives a 3 series wagon. Sad not being able to meet Rolf as everyone raves about his service and expertise. But I'm sure Peter will be great.


----------



## CKLAslan (Mar 31, 2008)

Will Rolf do an aiport pickp to the Munich Mariott instead of the Delivery Center? We're arriving on Sunday Oct 12th and our delivery
isn't until Tues, Oct 14.

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

CKLAslan said:


> Will Rolf do an aiport pickp to the Munich Mariott instead of the Delivery Center? We're arriving on Sunday Oct 12th and our delivery
> isn't until Tues, Oct 14.
> 
> Thanks,
> Keith


Yes, I'm sure he will. In fact, if you would like to drop off some of your luggage, he will stop by the Welt on the way. We dropped off some of our luggage on a sunday and it worked out very well 

Send Rolf an email... He will work with you to make it easy!


----------



## sevendown (Jun 5, 2007)

CKLAslan said:


> Will Rolf do an aiport pickp to the Munich Mariott instead of the Delivery Center? We're arriving on Sunday Oct 12th and our delivery
> isn't until Tues, Oct 14.
> 
> Thanks,
> Keith


Rolf will take you anywhere you want to go. From the airport to your hotel, from the airport to the Welt, from Harms back to the airport, from your hotel back to the airport, he will do it all.

And he is very punctual. We used him to take us from Harms back to the airport and made an appointment to pick us up at 9:00 a.m. We were still inside Harms finishing our paperwork at 8:58 when Thomas (the Harms agent) looked out the window and said "Your chaueffer is here." It makes things very simple, and he is cheaper than a taxi. He also is extremely familiar with Munich traffic patterns and will successfully avoid traffic jams and rush hour as necessary. Use him!

One bit of advice. Take his phone numbers with you. Our flight Dallas-Frankfurt was delayed, causing us to have to take a later flight from Frankfurt into Munich and we thus missed our original pick-up with him. We were able to call him on his cell phone when we landed in Frankfurt and he met our later flight.


----------



## brew99 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Peter is great*



mookjohnson said:


> I emailed Rolf last month regarding a July 12th pick up. He immediately emailed me back and told me he was unavailable, but his friend Peter, who works for BMW, is available to pick me up. His cost is 45 euro, and he drives a 3 series wagon. Sad not being able to meet Rolf as everyone raves about his service and expertise. But I'm sure Peter will be great.


We used Peter's services in June and he was absolutely great. Very friendly and helpful taking the time to provide a Munich city map and general city orientation from our hotel. He picked us up from the airport and drove us to our hotel. Picked us up the next morning and drove us to die Welt and then met me at Harms upon drop off on a sunday morning to drive us to the airport. You will be in good hands.


----------



## BL535 (Jul 3, 2008)

Great experience with Rolf and Peter - Contacted Rolf by email about 4 weeks before leaving and he replied immediately to say he received the email. Few days later he confirmed picking me up at Munich airport. Second email included all the details - exactly where he will be in the lobby and his cell phone number. At 6.15 am he was waiting in the airport lobby. Helped to carry all the stuff. He had a BMW 3 series diesel wagon which automatically shuts the engine off every time car is stopped in the traffic and will start as soon as the accelerator or clutch is depressed. Took us directly to BMW Welt (it was open when we arrived just after 7.30 am. He charged 45 euro and was extremely reluctant to take a tip. He stayed with us for over 30 minutes at the BMW lounge describing where to go and what to do in Munich. 

Rolf was busy on the day we were to leave the car and he called Peter and make arrangements for Peter to come to Harms car drop off place and pick us up at 9.30 am on July 15. We finished paperwork at Harms within 10 minutes. (It took 5 minutes for me to realise that I have to go up the ramp just before the road turns left, to get to Harms parking lot.) Thomas at Harms called Peter and he was there in 10 minutes, 40 minutes before the schedulled time! Our 4 suitcases and other small bags were a tight fit in 5 series sadan trunk and I was concerned if they will fit in a 3 series. They fit without any problem in Peters 3 series BMW wagon and we were in the airport within 20-30 minutes (including the time to retrun after a short drive from Harms to pick up the forgotten Nav disk!)


----------



## chaz58 (Sep 11, 2007)

+1 on Rolf. Very friendly and helpful. After a long flight, it is great to have someone personally meet you at the airport and give you a little introduction to Munic. This is the way to go!

Oh yeah, if he is driving his personal car, it basically looks like mine below. It drove so well I was surprised to find out it was a diesel. It is real quiet at stop lights (as the motor shuts off like a Hybrid!).


----------



## tayter (Apr 5, 2008)

Rolf's service is excellent! I used his services upon arrival in Munich (airport to hotel), and for the ride from HARMS back to the airport at the end of the trip. For both instances he was on time and pleasantly helpful.


----------



## Edhermosa (Jan 7, 2008)

+1 for Rolf as well. He picked up my wife and I on July 4 and his driving tour and information provided while taking us to our hotel was well worth the cost. Thanks to Rolf for an excellent start to our European delivery experience!


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Rolf asks me to advise he is on vacation in Mallorca from 3. - 14. Sept. 2008.


----------



## cha777 (Sep 19, 2006)

It was a pleasure to see Rolf at the Edeka Bakery past the baggage claim at MUC on July 16. He had a luggage cart waiting for me and insisted that he help me with my belongings. My flight arrived 40 minutes early and he arrived at the airport accordingly. He helped me get a phone card to call home, get to the ATM to get some cash, and then he took me to my hotel. Upon arriving to my hotel and finding out my room was not ready, he took me to the Welt. This was after a chat in the lobby about my itinerary and places I should consider visiting in Munich.

A few days later, I called him to ask him a question about the itinerary suggestions that he had made to me on the day of my arrival. He couldn't talk at that moment but when he called back, he introduced himself as, "*Rolf From Bimmerfest*." He told me about a major traffic jam and to avoid a certain destination that day.

On my departure day he met me at Harms. We were both about 15 minutes ahead of schedule. At the airport he shepherded me through the customs and VAT refund lines and check-in before going back to the arrivals hall to pick-up somebody else.

Excellent service, fair price. Rolf is a true 'fester.


----------



## andytaro (Jan 6, 2008)

Rolf was great. He spent extra time with us explaining Munchen and surrounding area as well as German driving lesson! He also arranged Peter for me for next day. Peter is also great! He gave us a map of Bavaria and gave us suggestion.:thumbup: Peter also warned my wife refrain from taking pictures or look right side when we were passing a new huge MB dealer.


----------



## Banjo (Aug 7, 2007)

*Rolf Pic?*

Andy, is the elder of the two gentlemen in the second pic a photo of Rolf?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Rolf is in the first picture all the way to the left. I think that's Peter in the 2nd shot.


----------



## andytaro (Jan 6, 2008)

The first one is Rolf, and the second picture is Peter.


----------



## skywalker27617 (Jul 4, 2008)

I have used Rolf's services on Oct 16 during my ED. He is an exceptional person and fully recommend anyone planning to do ED to use him. Not only you will get first class pick up, but also he will make sure that you have a great time in Europe. He will map for you Munich with everything worth visiting from pubs to museums. Thank you Rolf!!! - Luke


----------



## Jimmeh (May 9, 2008)

Rolf picked up me and my father today and have a bunch of great information to help us get the most out of our days in Munich.

I highly recommend his services, he is a wonderful person!!!


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

*Message from Rolf re 16. Jan. - 7. Feb. holiday*

"Please be informed, that I cannot reply to your mails and cannot accommodate your request during my holidays from 16. Jan. to 7. Feb."

R O L F


----------



## BMW_Fanboy (Jan 8, 2009)

Hello all!

Does anyone know what Rolf's going rate is these days? We may want transportation for the following trips, and were wondering if we would get a better rate for booking 3 than 1:

March 13 - 7AM -from airport to hotel (possible to drop off some bags at BMW welt for overnight?)
March 14 - 8 AM - from hotel to BMW welt
March 21 - From BMW drop-off in Munich to Muich airport

We should be arriving in the Munich airport on Friday March 13 at 7:00 AM.

Delivery of our car is not scheduled until Sat March 14th. We were hoping to find a cheap hotel to stay at close to the Munich airport on Friday, and check into a resort in Schliersee (sp) on Saturday evening after taking delivery of my car at 9:00 AM! Are there any cheaper hotels near the airport we could utilize for Friday evening that would not be too much of a hassle to get to with luggage on public transportation?

Thanks everyone


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

BMW_Fanboy said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Does anyone know what Rolf's going rate is these days? We may want transportation for the following trips, and were wondering if we would get a better rate for booking 3 than 1:
> 
> ...


I believe the rate is 50,- EUR but I think he doesn't necessarily charge close to the full fee to come back the next morning just to transfer you to the Welt. He would have to address this when he gets back or someone here who was used him in this manner can chime in.


----------



## ssaq (Mar 14, 2006)

JSpira said:


> "Please be informed, that I cannot reply to your mails and cannot accommodate your request during my holidays *from 16. Jan. to 7. Feb*."
> 
> R O L F


Does anyone know how to get in touch with Peter while Rolf is on vacation?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Rolf acts, I suppose, like Peter's agent. You would have to book through him but obviously well in advance.


----------



## Rukawa005 (Jun 12, 2003)

got confirmation from rolf for my ED airport pickup! can't wait to meet THE MAN everyone speaks so highly of :thumbup:

soooo.. i know rolf works for BMW AG.. but what does he actually do? i ask out of curiosity and also the fact that he mentioned BMW AG takes precedence in case something comes up and he's not able to pick me up.

thanks!


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

He is retired from BMW AG officially but drives VIPs for them upon request. Until the Welt opened, he also did factory tours but the tour has changed since then and he no longer does that AFAIK.


----------



## Rukawa005 (Jun 12, 2003)

JSpira said:


> He is retired from BMW AG officially but drives VIPs for them upon request. Until the Welt opened, he also did factory tours but the tour has changed since then and he no longer does that AFAIK.


jonathan, thanks for the speedy response :rofl:


----------



## brew99 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Peter's contact info*



ssaq said:


> Does anyone know how to get in touch with Peter while Rolf is on vacation?


Here is Peter's contact info according to a card he gave me when we used his services this past June:

[email protected]

I have not used this email so do not know if it even works, how current it is, if you actually need all caps or how responsive Peter is to it. To Jonathan's point, likely best to go through Rolf if possible but this may be useful if in a pinch.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

brew99 said:


> Here is Peter's contact info according to a card he gave me when we used his services this past June:
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> I have not used this email so do not know if it even works, how current it is, if you actually need all caps or how responsive Peter is to it. To Jonathan's point, likely best to go through Rolf if possible but this may be useful if in a pinch.


If you do write Peter it should be in German, not English.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

*Message from Rolf re 6. April - 19. April. holiday*

*Message from Rolf re 6. April - 19. April. holiday*

"Please be informed that I will be away and cannot reply to your e-mails nor accommodate your requests during my holiday from 6. April to 19. April."


----------



## STE92VE (Jun 12, 2006)

JSpira said:


> *Message from Rolf re 6. April - 19. April. holiday*
> 
> "Please be informed that I will be away and cannot reply to your e-mails nor accommodate your requests during my holiday from 6. April to 19. April."


Ja, just heard from Rolf this morning confirming above and Peter will also not be available at that time. Should have figured as much because the plant has a scheduled shutdown during this period as well.


----------



## anu (Jun 9, 2007)

We availed Rolf's services last week and I must say that he is an excellent person. He took time to explain what to do in Munich and helped us all the way to / back from the airport. I would highly recommend anyone to use his services and will use his services again for my second ED in future. 

-Anu


----------



## Rolf-BMW (Aug 16, 2005)

brew99 said:


> Here is Peter's contact info according to a card he gave me when we used his services this past June:
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> I have not used this email so do not know if it even works, how current it is, if you actually need all caps or how responsive Peter is to it. To Jonathan's point, likely best to go through Rolf if possible but this may be useful if in a pinch.


----------
A T T E N T I O N !

I absolutely cannot recommend to contact driver Peter while I am in holidays !
You should take in such a case a normal Taxi. There are enough of them waiting at the airport.
I do not want to read again complaints in the forum and can give no guarantee wether he will be at the airport and in time! You can contact him in German, but on your onw risk!

Rolf Raffelsieper, Munich, March 16, 2009


----------



## Rolf-BMW (Aug 16, 2005)

*Holidays / Transfer Service to BMW-Welt or Hotel*

Dear Bimmerfest Friends,

Please be informed, that I cannot reply to your mails and cannot accommodate your

request during my holidays in Spain

from APRIL 4 to APRIL 19 , 2009 !

Kind regards

R O L F * 3/16


----------



## C-Los (Dec 12, 2008)

R. Raffelsieper said:


> Dear Bimmerfest Friends,
> 
> Please be informed, that I cannot reply to your mails and cannot accommodate your
> 
> ...


Thanks Rolf for the info. I'll be sending you an email shortly to confirm my pick-up for March 31. Thanks.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Glad to see Rolf's still hauling 'Fester's butts around!


----------



## BMR2009 (Mar 20, 2009)

I can't get over how great a site this is; I'm may even be getting a ride from the airport by Rolf. Man, you guys are just on top of everything. :thumbup:

I've sent Rolf an email requesting transport from MUC to the BMW Center. I hope he is available so I can experience his incredible knowledge.


----------



## gclabbe (Feb 20, 2009)

Super bummed ... guess it's taxis or train when we get in.


----------



## e46 to 335is (Oct 31, 2011)

Just emailed Rolf.... hope to hear back from him soon... :excited: ED on 12/22/11!!


----------



## e46 to 335is (Oct 31, 2011)

Just emailed Rolf.... hope to hear back from him soon... :excited: ED on 12/22/11!!


----------



## peace2peep (Dec 7, 2011)

what are Vignettes?


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

peace2peep said:


> what are Vignettes?


This has nothing to do with the thread. Just do a search for "vingettes"


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

peace2peep said:


> what are Vignettes?


Vignettes are toll sticker you put on your windshield. You need to pay a highway toll to drive on the autobahns in Austria and Switzerland. If you are driving from Germany into Austria, you have to stop at the rest stop and purchase one -- you can purchase a 10-day sticker in Austria whereas in Switzerland you have to purchase a one-year sticker. You can google and get the exact price.

If you are traveling in Switzerland during the summer, I found that turning your GPS to "avoid tolls" you will see some really scenic views vs. being on the highway.


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

It appears you can even pay for them in advance:

http://www.tolltickets.com/country/austria/vignette.aspx?lang=en-GB


----------



## Dallas550 (Jan 16, 2011)

Just thought I would drop a quick note, once again Rolf was an excellent help. He just picked me up from MUC and sat with me for at least half an hour in the hotel lobby mapping every point he thought we would need to have the best 4 day vacation possible.


----------



## Mikla (Nov 20, 2011)

We are using him also, for our trip from 2/19/12 through 2/25/12. Love these reviews!


----------



## gmblack3 (Mar 14, 2008)

Very happy with the quality of service we received from Rolf today. WOur flight arrived at the airport at 7:20am, after a quick chat we made it to the Welt by 9am in traffic. I can highly recommend Rolf!


----------



## peace2peep (Dec 7, 2011)

I emailed Rolf two weeks ago no response. Recommendations?


----------



## gmblack3 (Mar 14, 2008)

peace2peep said:


> I emailed Rolf two weeks ago no response. Recommendations?


Try again?


----------



## peace2peep (Dec 7, 2011)

gmblack3 said:


> Try again?


Good Advice Really!

I just realized that I had sent me email to an address from the beginning of this sticky thread and it seems to be long gone as a means of contacting Rolf.

We should change the email address on the front of this Sticky thread as it is not the newest as reflected in this thread! I hope to hear from the chap soon!

Thanks all!


----------



## wh00sh (Dec 3, 2011)

The email address at the start of the thread is correct. I've been in touch with Rolf at that address in the last week to confirm our pickup on Wednesday.


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

He actually uses two email addresses - the one at the beginning of the thread is the correct one to set up your arrangements.


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

Just wanted to confirm that the e-mail address at the start of the thread is still valid.

I sent a note to Rolf yesturday about picking me up this Friday and he responded by 4AM EST 

That was quick, I am now all set.


----------



## peace2peep (Dec 7, 2011)

Still no response....Its Definitely ME...Im gonna try another computer/email account to send it!


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

Just got back from my ED experience and want to add to the praise for Rolf and his service. We've always loved Germany and her people, but Rolf is a diamond among gems. Naturally he was punctual, efficient and knowledgeable. Not to mention funny and very helpful. I only wish we had had time to sit down and have a beer with him. I hope to see him again very soon.


----------



## peace2peep (Dec 7, 2011)

OK! I found out that it IS my mobile me email account(guess it won't reach people in Germany!) I emailed Rolf from my AOL account and Viola! He emails me back in a couple of hours and we are in business! I guess the third time really is the charm! Really at ease now about this trip!


----------



## DrivenByF30 (Feb 8, 2012)

To remove all doubts...

I just contacted Rolf yesterday for a pick up reservation, and he already has replied to me overnight!

Therefore the below contact, as taken from the first page, is working fine!

Rolf BimmerFest Contact:
+49 171-82 514 92 Phone number
[email protected]


----------



## aztecsd (Jun 7, 2006)

*Can Rolf take 5 passengers?*

Does anyone know if Rolf has the ability to take 5 passengers? Not really sure what cars he has available to him. Thanks!


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

Rolf picked us up last May in a 3 Series Touring. Pretty unlikely that he could take five additional passengers, and certainly not if they each have luggage.

I'm not sure what other vehicles he has available, but even a 5 Series Touring wouldn't work.


----------



## DrivenByF30 (Feb 8, 2012)

looks like he still have the 3 touring, as he has told me,
but why dont you shoot him an email, see what he says...


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

He offered to have a friend drive a second car when our group included 5 people. Things changed and we fit 4 of us plus himself in his station wagon.

At the time, he quoted us EUR 50 for the one vehicle and only EUR 60 for bringing in a second station wagon!


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

Rolf picked us up this morning. He's everything you guys said and more.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

That is why we like Rolf so much


----------



## piniy (May 22, 2012)

*Rolf*

Hi all,

We'll be in Munich in July, need transport from downtown to airport. Would Rolf manage 4 ppl+5 large suitcases?


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

He definitely would need another car, but like I said before, he has a friend who helps and the price only goes up 10 Euro for the second driver. Or that was the case back in February.


----------



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

:thumbup:


JSpira said:


> That is why we like Rolf so much


----------



## BaeWatch (Jun 9, 2012)

I called Rolf to check for his availability to pick me up from Munich airport for my ED on August 13, and he answered my call, but told me was on vacation in Spain, and to send him an email. He said he will check his e-mails when he gets back from vacation on Monday. I give Rolf credit as one of the hardest working people I know picking up phone calls from unrecognizable phone numbers while he is on vacation. My hat goes off to Rolf! Looking forward to meeting him when I do my ED on August 13.


----------



## CE750Jockey (Nov 8, 2011)

Per your guys' instructions, I emailed Rolf yesterday for our ED pickup on October 16th. He got back to me today with detailed pick-up instructions, the thumbs up, and a price of 55 Euro. Can't wait to get there.


----------



## GermanRoots (May 3, 2012)

I had a great visit with Rolf yesterday. He was ready and waiting at the Munich airport as agreed to. He drove me, wife, and two kids to our hotel and took the time to point out some Munich attractions. He is a true gentleman and passionate about BMW. (don't get him started on Audi). As an FYI, he picked us up in his personal vehicle which is a 3 series diesel wagon. It was a little tight, if we had any more luggage it would have been an issue. Overall, I would recommend Rolf whole heartedly.


----------



## sactoken (Apr 4, 2004)

Rolf is unfortunately going to be unavailable from Aug. 1 to Sept. 10 as he'll be on holiday in Spain. I was hoping he'd be available for my Sept. 6 arrival after all the great things I'd read about him. I'm a little disappointed I won't be able to meet him but fortunately he was able to arrange for Peter to pick us up.


----------



## johnofcross (Jun 12, 2012)

Yeah same here. But Peter will be there so it should still be OK. Get to ride in a 3 station wagon


----------



## moshe (Sep 14, 2006)

E-mailed Rolf, got an e-mail back within a few hours..  He's picking me up on July 14th.


----------



## desertpilot (Mar 15, 2012)

sactoken said:


> Rolf is unfortunately going to be unavailable from Aug. 1 to Sept. 10 as he'll be on holiday in Spain. I was hoping he'd be available for my Sept. 6 arrival after all the great things I'd read about him. I'm a little disappointed I won't be able to meet him but fortunately he was able to arrange for Peter to pick us up.


I was hoping you were right with the Sept 10 date as our arrival is going to be Sept 11 and Welt pickup on Sept 12. Looks like, however, that Rolf has extended his vacation to Sept 12.

So we were offered Peter as well. The cost to our hotel was quoted at 55 EUR, does that seem in line with what you guys would expect?

Also -- we're going to need transport three more times: hotel to Welt, car dropoff to second hotel, second hotel back to airport. Is it worth trying to reserve Rolf or Peter for this or should we just plan on cabs?


----------



## sactoken (Apr 4, 2004)

desertpilot said:


> I was hoping you were right with the Sept 10 date as our arrival is going to be Sept 11 and Welt pickup on Sept 12. Looks like, however, that Rolf has extended his vacation to Sept 12.
> 
> So we were offered Peter as well. The cost to our hotel was quoted at 55 EUR, does that seem in line with what you guys would expect?
> 
> Also -- we're going to need transport three more times: hotel to Welt, car dropoff to second hotel, second hotel back to airport. Is it worth trying to reserve Rolf or Peter for this or should we just plan on cabs?


I was quoted €55 too. Our hotel is a bit east of the Welt, about the same distance from the airport. Cabs would give you more flexibility but I'd expect Peter or Rolf to provide better service at a cheaper cost than a cab.


----------



## MonkeyCMonkeyDo (Jun 9, 2012)

Yep. 55 seems the current rate if you are east of the welt. I look forward to meeting Rolf on sept 28 when he picks me and my wife up for our ED.


----------



## Kappie (Jul 1, 2011)

I had Peter pick us up for our journey from the airport to the hotel. He also took us the next morning to the Welt for our delivery. He is a great tour guide and asset for a person new to Germany. Lots of little comments about this and that was worth the added cost. The convenience of him being the driver on our first days eliminated potential confusion if we tried to navigate while tired. We paid for the convenience and won't have an issue doing again.
After the Welt, we journeyed back to the hotel via and train system.


----------



## beamerlvr (Mar 28, 2012)

Rolf picked us up from airport to hotel on 3rd July. He is such a soft spoken and informative person. The whole 45 min fro airport to city, he was giving us tips about various thing we might come across. One of the tip was to get the Swiss and Austrian vignates from local ADAC office in advance along with free maps of Germany and Switzerland (with AAA membership) . He also explained us the local city center map and suggested couple of places to go. Thanks Rolf !!!


----------



## desertpilot (Mar 15, 2012)

Apparently I suck at searching because I'm sure this has been covered but I can't find it...

Does Rolf/Peter only take cash I assume? Obviously coming off the plane in Munich I will only have US currency. I assume ATMs are prevalent, but just wondering whether or not I need to do that right away. I emailed, nothing back yet.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

desertpilot said:


> Apparently I suck at searching because I'm sure this has been covered but I can't find it...
> 
> Does Rolf/Peter only take cash I assume? Obviously coming off the plane in Munich I will only have US currency. I assume ATMs are prevalent, but just wondering whether or not I need to do that right away. I emailed, nothing back yet.


It may be that no one ever asked this question before. Or asked so long ago that it was marks, not euros. :angel:

The answer is yes you need euros, but stop at an ATM at Franz Josef Strauß while you are there and withdraw enough for what you think you will need.


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

JSpira said:


> The answer is yes you need euros, but stop at an ATM at *Franz Josef Strauß* while you are there and withdraw enough for what you think you will need.


OP: He means the Munich Airport. There is an ATM just past baggage claim. Rolf can show you where it is. I think that you can withdraw up to €300.


----------



## alpbmw (Apr 23, 2012)

For anyone looking to book Rolf -- It appears he (and Peter too) are on vacation at least until 9/16. I requested a pick-up for 9/16 but they were both unavailable due to vacation plans. Too bad I don't get to meet either of them. Looks like I'll take a cab unless someone has other car service recommendations.


----------



## sactoken (Apr 4, 2004)

Peter may be available this month, as he's picking us up on Sept. 6. Rolf, though, is gone all of August through early September.


----------



## alpbmw (Apr 23, 2012)

sactoken said:


> Peter may be available this month, as he's picking us up on Sept. 6. Rolf, though, is gone all of August through early September.


Sept 6 may be ok. I was told both Peter and Rolf were unavailable on Sept 16 though. Maybe there is some holiday around there (early Oktoberfest


----------



## stn (May 24, 2012)

*So apparently Rolf is available on 9/3*

I wasn't going to try to schedule Rolf because of the info here about his vacation dates, but a few folks told me he might be available regardless of information to the contrary. So we emailed him and it turns out he is available! He is picking us up on the morning of 9/3.


----------



## alpbmw (Apr 23, 2012)

I just found out that Peter is now available on certain dates too -- so both of their vacation schedules might have changed a bit.


----------



## trencher (Aug 27, 2012)

So what is the current cab rate from MUN airport to BMW pickup vs Rolf?


----------



## mmjrjr (Sep 20, 2012)

Just e-mailed Rolf for my Nov 12th arrival into Munich. 

Getting really excited about my trip!


----------



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

mmjrjr said:


> Just e-mailed Rolf for my Nov 12th arrival into Munich.
> 
> Getting really excited about my trip!


You might need to have backup plan:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=646002


----------



## mmjrjr (Sep 20, 2012)

Dang...I had seen some posts about this, but I didn't realize it was current info about Rolf. 

I wonder how we can get direct communication with Peter as I'd like to have the personal touch of one of these guys picking me up and showing me the ropes. 

Thanks for the heads up...


----------



## rotorheadbob (Mar 6, 2012)

Any more news about Rolf? I really hope he's recovering and will be back in business soon! I enjoyed meeting him last July when he picked me and my wife up at the airport and drove us to our hotel. He offered to give us a factory tour which we turned down. I really wish I had done that now.

Wishing him a quick recovery!


----------



## mmjrjr (Sep 20, 2012)

Just received an e-mail from Rolf. He said he's out of the hospital. :thumbup: He was responding to my e-mail asking for a airport pick up in November. 

If I hear anything else, will keep you all posted.


----------



## MonkeyCMonkeyDo (Jun 9, 2012)

mmjrjr said:


> Just received an e-mail from Rolf. He said he's out of the hospital. :thumbup: He was responding to my e-mail asking for a airport pick up in November.
> 
> If I hear anything else, will keep you all posted.


That is great news. He had us worried for a second.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Rolf was in the hospital for 6 weeks and it didn't look good - but being Rolf, he of course pulled through and is home now.

Christian spoke with him today for 15 minutes and reported that he sounded good and was happy to be home.

He hopes to return to work soon. But he has to take it a bit easy.

I'm sure we'll here more from Rolf soon. :thumbup:


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

JSpira said:


> Rolf was in the hospital for 6 weeks and it didn't look good - but being Rolf, he of course pulled through and is home now.
> 
> Christian spoke with him today for 15 minutes and reported that he sounded good and was happy to be home.
> 
> ...


Danke.


----------



## AggieKnight (Dec 26, 2008)

JSpira said:


> Rolf was in the hospital for 6 weeks and it didn't look good - but being Rolf, he of course pulled through and is home now.
> 
> Christian spoke with him today for 15 minutes and reported that he sounded good and was happy to be home.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update, Spira.

Glad he his home with his family.


----------



## mmjrjr (Sep 20, 2012)

Heard from Rolf again and he's got Peter coming to meet me at the airport on Nov 12th. So Rolf is back up and communicating again and is having Peter take care of the pick ups for now.


----------



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

mmjrjr said:


> Just received an e-mail from Rolf. He said he's out of the hospital. :thumbup: He was responding to my e-mail asking for a airport pick up in November.
> 
> If I hear anything else, will keep you all posted.


Great news :thumbup:


----------



## Rolf-BMW (Aug 16, 2005)

Gentlemen,

Bimmerfest offers again right away the AIRPORT VIP PICK-UP SERVICE!

Please contact: [email protected]

Kind regards,

R O L F Munich, Dec.12, 2012


----------



## Dallas550 (Jan 16, 2011)

soheilk said:


> Has been over a week now and haven't heard back from Herr Rolf. I really don't care about our ride, but am starting to get worried about him


Maybe send him a follow up email. I know I've glanced over emails before, stuff happens.


----------



## drstein (Jul 23, 2013)

PM sent


----------



## soheilk (Feb 23, 2015)

drstein said:


> PM sent


PM received :thumbup:

I just hear back from him a few hours ago and he IS available on our arrival date :clap:


----------



## soheilk (Feb 23, 2015)

drstein said:


> PM sent


PM received :thumbup:

I just heard back from him a few hours ago and he IS available on our arrival date :clap:


----------



## miata13 (Nov 22, 2007)

Rolf will be a very welcome sight near the Edeka market at the Munich Airport/Flughafen. After a long flight, he'll take care of getting you settled.
Best wishes to you and to Rolf....


----------



## soheilk (Feb 23, 2015)

miata13 said:


> Rolf will be a very welcome sight near the Edeka market at the Munich Airport/Flughafen. After a long flight, he'll take care of getting you settled.
> 
> Best wishes to you and to Rolf....


Yes, looking forward to finally meet him


----------



## Kel (Mar 29, 2003)

Whom do you call or contact to arrange being picked up at Airport to be taken to Welt?


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

Kel said:


> Whom do you call or contact to arrange being picked up at Airport to be taken to Welt?


It's all here

http://www.bimmerfest.com/wiki/index.php/Picking_Up_Your_BMW_in_Munich


----------



## Serenity Rock (Mar 21, 2013)

Kel said:


> Whom do you call or contact to arrange being picked up at Airport to be taken to Welt?


Email him at
[email protected]


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

Kel said:


> Whom do you call or contact to arrange being picked up at Airport to be taken to Welt?


BMW ED will send you a detailed e-mail once they receive your purchase order. In that e-mail will be details on how to arrange the free SIXT limo driver to pick you up at the airport and transport you either to your hotel or the Welt.


----------



## lmitrev (Feb 15, 2015)

*How much does Rolf charge?*

The BMW NA ED welcoming kit suggests arranging airport transportation with a company called LOG IN OUT GmbH , they charge 65 euro (that is, from Munich to aiport or vice versa). How much does Rolf charge? Thx


----------



## lmitrev (Feb 15, 2015)

*How much does Rolf charge?*

How much does Rolf charge?

>>>

By contrast, the Sixt dude was late, and when he picked us up at the hotel and instead of taking us to the Welt went to the Airport. Great, but that wasn't where we were headed. Made me later than I wanted to be to check in.

I'd rather have Rolf in a red hot second.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

lmitrev said:


> The BMW NA ED welcoming kit suggests arranging airport transportation with a company called LOG IN OUT GmbH , they charge 65 euro (that is, from Munich to aiport or vice versa). How much does Rolf charge? Thx





lmitrev said:


> How much does Rolf charge?
> 
> >>>
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I've never heard of such a thing? Did you tell the "Sixt dude" where you were going? You have to pre-arrange this thru e-mail.

He was on time picking us at the airport and driving us to our hotel. Didn't charge us anything.


----------



## lmitrev (Feb 15, 2015)

The quote about the "Sixt dude" was from another user 
(Originally Posted by vonmayr View Post)

I'm just trying to figure out who to call for my upcoming trip.
LM

I've never heard of such a thing? Did you tell the "Sixt dude" where you were going? You have to pre-arrange this thru e-mail.

He was on time picking us at the airport and driving us to our hotel. Didn't charge us anything.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

lmitrev said:


> The quote about the "Sixt dude" was from another user
> (Originally Posted by vonmayr View Post)
> 
> I'm just trying to figure out who to call for my upcoming trip.
> LM


This is an excerpt from what BMW ED sent me after they received my purchase order:

Shuttle Service from the Airport - We are pleased to announce that we now offer a complimentary shuttle service. This service is limited to one transfer from the airport to either your hotel in downtown Munich or the BMW Welt. To make your reservations please contact Sixt Customer Service by Email: [email protected] or Telephone: +49 89 210 310 02, providing the following information:

•	First and Last Name
•	Date and time of arrival in Munich 
•	Airline and Flight Number 
•	Number of Guests traveling

I think I also had to give them my production number.


----------



## MarkoM3 (Aug 30, 2014)

I used Rolf and hopefully I will again. Besides transportation he can get you local sim card, travel guides, anything you need. He have BMW 3 series station wagon. Plenty of room for your suitcases. Besides that you can continue using his service for time of your stay. Email him in advance if you need sim card or travel guides.


----------



## MarkoM3 (Aug 30, 2014)

lmitrev said:


> The BMW NA ED welcoming kit suggests arranging airport transportation with a company called LOG IN OUT GmbH , they charge 65 euro (that is, from Munich to aiport or vice versa). How much does Rolf charge? Thx


From Munich airport to BMW Welt he charges 55€. That was in January. Plus free valuable info on German driving rules. Little crash course how to avoid getting ticket.


----------



## MarkoM3 (Aug 30, 2014)

rolf.pickupservice @ yahoo.de
Cell 011-49-171-82 514 92


----------



## vonmayr (Dec 4, 2012)

I've never heard of such a thing? Did you tell the "Sixt dude" where you were going? You have to pre-arrange this thru e-mail.

He was on time picking us at the airport and driving us to our hotel. Didn't charge us anything.[/QUOTE]

Yes, I arranged with SIXT to take me to the WELT - I have the confirmation email. I also verbally confirmed with the driver WELT when he arrived. Being unfamiliar with Munich, next I knew we were approaching the airport, which I knew was wrong. Driver said something along the lines of "brain fart". No catastrophe, but Rolf was on time and where he was supposed to be and understood where to go. I think there is package pricing for an airport transfer one day and a Welt transfer the next from Rolf.


----------



## lmitrev (Feb 15, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## Eagle11 (Oct 6, 2013)

miata13 said:


> Any news from Rolf recently? He really made our 2014 arrival in Munich special and regardless of the now "free" SIXT BMW pickup service, I'd hire Rolf again if that opportunity arises :roundel:


We enjoyed our pick up by SIXT at the airport, we had a new 750Ld, it was rocketship, but you could use that service from the hotel to Welt.


----------



## Diesel Power (Oct 2, 2010)

Rolf is no longer providing his services due to medical reasons.


Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


----------



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

Since Rolf has retired, this thread is now not a sticky. Feel free to start a new thread if appropriate.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

I found today how Rolf is inexorably tied to me and to my iPhone. I typed the name "Raffensperger" in a text on my iPhone and #FreudianAutoKorrekt changed it to "Raffelsieper"!


----------

